# [Test] Kleiner Modemtest am Centilium-Port



## TurricanVeteran (29. Januar 2012)

Da ich seit dem 28.12.11 meine Ratenadaptive Leitung von Easybell habe, kann ich nun endlich diesen kleinen Test, den ich schon lange mal machen wollte, verfassen.
Dazu habe ich mir eine Reihe von DSL-Modems, Router und eine IAD besorgt welche ich teste um mal auf zu zeigen, was an einer sehr langen Leitung mit entsprechend hoher Dämpfung so zu machen ist wenn man nicht gerade DSL von der Tkom hat. Nebenbei zeigt sich aber auch noch, welches Modem tendenziell am besten syncronisiert (@ 6db-SNR ist meine Leitung trotz der länge überaus stabil). Allerdings ist zu beachten, das man die Werte und Relationen nicht 1:1 auf andere Leitungen bzw. Ports übertragen kann. Wer aber mit einer schlechten/langen DSL-Leitung zu kämpfen hat, wird hier sicherlich ein Modem oder Router finden mit dem er/sie Testen und ggf. tunen kann.

*Zur Leitung:*
Dazu kann ich leider nicht viel sagen. Sie sollte irgendwas zwischen 5 und 6 km lang sein und eine grenzwertige Dämpfung haben.(ca. 55db aufwärts) 
Meine eigentliche Test-Leitung ist allerdings unsere zweit-Leitung und daher noch etwas länger und höher bedämpft. (geht über den APL des Nachbarn) Außerdem hat die 384kbit-Leitung einen Infineon-Port (Tkom halt) und die zweit-Leitung den bereits erwähnten Centilium.
Meine Tkom-Leitung schaut vom spektrum so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Modems:
*Die Auswahl habe ich nach diversen Erfahrungsberichten und Empfehlungen im Netz getroffen. Dementsprechend sind es fast nur ISP-Modems und von daher nur bei Ebay zu bekommen. Diese Geräte gehören teilweise aber zu dem besten, was man haben kann. Nun aber zu den Geräten... (Achtung,die Bilder sind groß)
                           ---------AR860                                             --------------------AR871---------------                      Fritzbox 7170                    ----------Siemens SL2-141-I -------         Speedmodem 200-------                   Turbolink 7201-----------                              W503V Typ A                                -------------W700V -----------                                   Zyxel P-660HW-67



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---Linksys WAG54G2---



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Januar 2012)

*Der Test:
*Ich fange einfach mal mit dem langsamsten Vertreter an und steigere mich dann allmählig...

Das langsamste Modem hat...natürlich meine alte *Fritzbox 7170*.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie war das ja nicht anders zu erwarten.Das gute Stück ist wirklich alt und dazu kommt noch,das sie einfach eine komplette Fehlkonstucktion ist. Aus dem guten,alten AR7-Chipsatz ist noch bedeutend mehr zu holen,wobei das AR860 und der Zyxel-Router als Paradebeispiel gelten dürfen.
Als Firmware habe ich die letzte Labor-Version genommen,da ich diese noch für das Tuning benötigt habe.

Darauf folgt das *AR871*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Router (ja,ist ein 1-Port Router) ist wirklich eine herbe Enttäuschung. Ich hatte mir von dem Infineon-Chipsatz (Amazon?) eigentlich mehr erwartet. Laut Gerüchten soll es aber an Infineon-Ports richtig gut gehen.

Nun kommt das *Turbolink 7201*...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die IAD fand ich ebenfalls ein wenig enttäuschend. Der Infineon-Danube könnte sicherlich noch ein wenig schneller,aber ich denke das durch die "alles im Gehäuse"-Bauweise ein mehr verhindert wird. Zudem wird wohl die Firmware bremsen.

...und der* W700V* ist auch nicht weit weg...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Router synct so,wie gedacht. Er ist nicht überragend schnell,aber auch nicht langsam.

...welcher dicht vom *Speedmodem 200* verfolgt wird...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was soll man dazu schreiben... Es ist halt ein Modem. Für sein alter syncronisiert der Trendchip-Chipsatz aber nicht schlecht.

...und dieses noch dichter vom *AR860*.
Hier gibt es zwei Werte von 2 unterschiedlichen Firmwares
einmal original Sphairon und einmal Routertech



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Modem habe ich lange als Ende der Fahnenstange betrachtet und mußte mich eines besseren belehren lassen. Wer ein solchen Router (ja,wieder 1-Port Router) sein eigen nennt, der sollte aber, wenn möglich, auf eine Routertech-Firmware Updaten. Diese synct einfach höher und meist auch stabiler. Zudem hat man so per Router-Stats-Logger zugriff auf die Feature-Bits des AR7-Chipsatzes.

Auf quasi gleicher Höhe wie das AR860 mit Routertech-Firmware befindet sich der *Zyxel-Router* und der *W503V Typ A* mit Tkom-Firmware.
--------Zyxel--------------------W503V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Zyxel wird teilweise für Centilium-Ports empfohlen und soll dort sehr gut gehen. Ich kann das so nicht bestätigen zumal ich noch keine Tuning-Optionen dafür gefunden habe. Allerdings ist zu beachten,das in dem Gerät ein AR7-Chipsatz werkelt, welcher hier wohl am Maximum arbeitet.
Der W503V Ist quasi eine Fritzbox 7270 V1. Also ich muß sagen,hier hat AVM mal ganze arbeit geleistet. Der verwendete UR8-Chipsatz von Infineon ist schon wirklich gut und die Konstrucktion scheint auch nicht übermäßig zu bremsen. Lediglich die konservative Tkom-Firmware verhindert besseres.

Wieder einen Tick besser ist das *Siemens SL2-141-I*...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Router ist mit seinem BCM6348-Chipsatz die Überraschung. Das Teil ist zwar ohne Tuning nur so lala,aber mit nur schwer zu schlagen. Dabei ist die Sache auch noch mords-stabil, wie ihr später noch sehen werdet.

...gefolgt vom *Linksys WAG54G2.
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser Router ist Modem-seitig durchaus nicht schlecht und syncronisiert recht hoch.Leider schaut es beim Tuning recht mau aus,was wohl aber nicht jeden interessieren wird.

...und der Speedmeister ist...Der *W503v*!?! Wieso? Weil man das Ding "Fritzen" kann! Als "Speedbox" sehen die Werte dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Firmware habe ich die aktuelle Labor für die 7270 V1 genommen.Diese wird dann von Speed2Fritz so umgebaut,das sie auf den W503V passt.Allerdings kann man sie nicht als Update einspielen und muß dementsprechend mit Speed2Fritz oder ruKernelTool flashen.Zudem klappt das nur mit dem Typ A! Typ C kommt wieder von Arcadyan.
Das Ergebniss spricht allerdings für sich.Die AVM-Firmware holt nochmal einiges aus dem Chip und lässt so alle anderen alt aussehen. Wie gut eine Fritzbox 7270 syncronisiert kann ich allerding nicht sagen. Diese Dinger sind selbst in Ebay noch sau teuer (ca. 100€) was für mich indiskutabel ist, zumal ich sie nur zum Testen benötigen würde. Der Speedport war da mit 25€ schon hart an der Grenze, muß dafür aber dauerhaft als Modem her halten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Januar 2012)

*Tuning:*

Eines vorweg, Tkom-Mitarbeiter lesen diesen Teil bitte nicht. Ich will deren Vorstellung, was man über so eine Leitung an Daten schicken kann, nicht zerstören. Zudem bewege ich mich damit weit außerhalb dessen,was diese als "funktionsfähig" ansehen. 

Für das Tuning der Leitung kann ich 3 Router verwenden.Diese wären der W503V, die Fritzbox 7170 und das Siemens SL2-141-I. Bei diesen Geräten kann man den SNR im Routermenü bzw. per Software (DMT) manipulieren. Dies ist, neben der Veringerung der Sendeleistung des Modems, die einzige Möglichkeit des Tunings. In den folgenden Bildern kann man sehen,was mit dem jeweiligen Router bei mir machbar ist.

Fritzbox 7170



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siemens SL2-141-I



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Speedport W503V Typ A



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, da geht schon was.
Die Einstellungsseite, welche ich beim W503V zeige, gilt auch für die 7170 da diese Einstellungen an und für sich optimal sind. (bei mir)
Ansonsten sind die Einstellungen soweit stabil. Das kann ich behaupten, weil das Siemens und der W503V exakt mit diesen bereits jeweils eine Woche liefen. Lediglich der Speedport hat über Nacht einmal neu syncronisieren müssen, da die Fehlerrate zu hoch wurde. Der Siemens hat dagegen keine Probleme gemacht und hat sich sogar von den 0,1 auf 0,7db-SNR hoch gearbeitet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Januar 2012)

*Fazit:*

Es geht immer was, wenn man ordentliche Technik benutzt.
Allerdings ist mein Anschluß kabelseitig bis auf`s letzte optimiert. Das ganze lässt sich ggf. nur noch mittels Doppeldrosseln steigern, mit deren Hilfe man Mittelwellensender und andere Störungen noch ein wenig aus dem Leitungssignal filtern kann. Dies würde evt. die riesen Krater in meinem Specktrum ein wenig glätten und auch die Fehlerrate senken.

Wer nun meint, das kann ich auch, dem sei gesagt, das man dazu eine "richtige" ratenadaptive Schaltung benötigt.Das Pseudo-RAM der Tkom hilft einem da nicht wirklich weiter, weil man schon im "Begrenzer" hängt bevor es richtig zur Sache geht. (ein Standard-Modem reicht schon für einen full-sync) In dem Fall sei Betreffenden Easybell ans Herz gelegt. Wenn die was schalten können, dann kann man über Telefonica einen Anschluß mit deren Technik bekommen. (z.b. auch von 1&1,Alice o.ä.) Wenn das nicht geht, dann sollte man evt. vorhandene Regionale Anbieter suchen. 
Bei Leitungen mit mehr als 18db- (Tkom 16 Mbit-Grenze) bzw. 21db-Dämpfung (Tkom 16 Mbit-Grenze für IP-Anschluß) ist die Tkom in meinen Augen immer die letzte Wahl. Kommt man über diese Grenzen gibt es dort nur noch 6 Mbit auf ADSL1-Basis. Auf der Technik anderer Abieter (die Kupferleitung selbst ist ja fast immer der Tkom) ist man dagegen immer auf ADSL2+ und weit gefasstem Profil unterwegs, was fast immer in maximal möglicher Datenrate resultiert. (außer die Leitung ist extremst gestört und man wird deshalb gedrosselt, weil man es selbst nicht in den Griff bekommt )

Was mich nun noch etwas stört ist der China-billig-Import-Port (was für eine Wortzusammenstellung ) auch genannt Centilium. Mir wäre aber ehrlich gesagt ein Broadcom VDSL-Port am liebsten, zumal ich kurzzeitig auf einen solchen geschalten war. (laaaange Geschichte) Diese Teile "schreien" einfach noch ganz anders in die Leitung, wodurch auch mehr am anderen Ende heraus kommt. Mein AR860 hatte an diesem Port auf alle Fälle gleich mal 300 kbit mehr sync und ich will nicht daran denken, was bei dem Siemens oder W503V noch zusätzlich herum kommen würde.
Auf der anderen Seite ist dieser Anschluß momentan um Faktor 9 schneller als das, was die Tkom hier schalten würde und von daher bin ich recht zufrieden. Das nächste Ziel wäre damit also VDSL!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Januar 2012)

<Reserviert>


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Februar 2012)

<Reserviert>


----------



## K3n$! (6. Februar 2012)

Schöner Test 

Freue mich für dich, dass du nun endlich schnelleres DSL hast 
Der Test ist ja schon etwas her. Ich frage mich gerade, warum ich den nicht schon früher gelesen habe 
Auf jeden Fall sehr interessant. 

Mich würde allerdings mal ein Test mit VDSL interessieren 
Wäre doch sehr interessant, ob ich hier aus meiner Leitung, was Down/Upstream bzw. auch die Latenz angeht, 
noch etwas herauskitzeln könnte.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Februar 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Freue mich für dich, dass du nun endlich schnelleres DSL hast


Naja,halt so`n bissel... Bei mir ist es zwar um faktor 9 schneller als das alte,bei dir wäre das aber wohl eher der unterschied sync hauptzeit zu nebenzeit.


> Der Test ist ja schon etwas her. Ich frage mich gerade, warum ich den nicht schon früher gelesen habe
> Auf jeden Fall sehr interessant.


Das liegt daran,das er ne weile im vorbereitungs-forum lag.Ich hatte angefangen,als ich noch nicht alle modems/router beisammen hatte und es werden vieleicht noch ein paar dazu kommen.
Außerdem sind ferritringe bestellt.Wenn die was bringen,kommt es hier mit rein. 



> Mich würde allerdings mal ein Test mit VDSL interessieren
> Wäre doch sehr interessant, ob ich hier aus meiner Leitung, was Down/Upstream bzw. auch die Latenz angeht,
> noch etwas herauskitzeln könnte.


 Damit kann ich derzeit nicht dienen. Sollte es mal werden,hat es bestimmt auch wenig zweck da es sicherlich nicht sonderlich schwierig ist auf 900m leitungslänge (entfernung zum nächsten outdoor-dslam) einen 50 mbit full-sync zu bekommen. 
Was für ein modem/router benutzt du und bist du weit weg von deiner angepeilten geschwindigkeit? (mit was synct er?)
Die latenz könnte mit höher werdenden sync noch etwas besser werden.


----------



## K3n$! (7. Februar 2012)

Also aktuell habe ich einen W722v von der Telekom. 
Der verrichtet derweil auch seine Arbeit ganz anständig. 

Von den Funktionen her bin ich nicht so sehr ansruchsvoll.
Hier mal ein Screen von den DSL-Details aus dem Router: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich seh grad, dass es ganz schön viele CRC Fehler gibt. 
Jetzt kann ich mir auch vorstellen, warum das Fernsehbild bei uns in letzter Zeit mehrere Aussetzer hatte. 
Ich werde den Router mal neustarten. 
An sich ist die Leitung aber sehr stabil. Disconnects habe ich eigentlich nie. Nur beim Fernsehbild gibt es öfters mal ein paar Probleme.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Also aktuell habe ich einen W722v von der Telekom.
> Der verrichtet derweil auch seine Arbeit ganz anständig.


Typ B,oder?



> Hier mal ein Screen von den DSL-Details aus dem Router:


An deinem anschluß lässt sich aber nix mehr verbessern. Du hast ja schon full-sync. Mehr geht bei der tkom einfach nicht. (wobei ich nicht weiß,wie es bei anderen anbietern aus schaut)


> Ich seh grad, dass es ganz schön viele CRC Fehler gibt.


Darüber würde ich mir keine gedanken machen. Die speedports zählen gern die crc-fehler hoch bis zum nächsten resync. Dementsprechend können diese auch innerhalb 24h angefallen sein,was dann mehr als vertretbar ist. (angesichts eines 50 mbit-anschlusses)
Gibt es bei der tkom eigentlich noch einen resync? Bei telefonica ja nicht.Meine leitung hält den sync bis es nicht mehr geht oder ich manuell einen veranlasse.


> Jetzt kann ich mir auch vorstellen, warum das Fernsehbild bei uns in letzter Zeit mehrere Aussetzer hatte.


Das kann viele ursachen haben und bei deinem snr von 20 glaub icht nicht,das es an der leitung selbst liegt. (wohnst du eigentlich direkt im hvt?)
Ich weiß ja nicht,wieviel haushalte in deiner umgebung vdsl haben,aber es kann durchaus auch sein das die tkom-server und/oder die örtliche anschluß-technik etwas zu stark belastet sind.


----------



## K3n$! (7. Februar 2012)

Also lt. Internetbildern handelt es sich um den Typ A.
Wo der Verteiler steht, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. 
Einen Disconnect gibt es meiner Meinung nach immer noch alle 24h. Der müsste aber irgendwann in der Nacht sein. 
In meiner Nachbarschaft wohnen relativ viele Leute  Berlin halt. 
(Hierzu: In meiner Schule wollte die Telekom VDSL schalten, -> vorher waren es nur 384kbit^^. Beim Abklemmen ist ihr aufgefallen, dass ja im Verteiler gar keine Ports mehr frei sind. Kurzerhand hatten wir dann mal gar kein Internet mehr in der Schule.)

Könnte also sein, dass die Server ab und an mal überlastet sind. 

Könnte man eigentlich irgendwas am Ping modifizieren ? 
Je niedriger desto besser. 

Hier mal einen tracert zur google.de: 


```
Routenverfolgung zu google.de [173.194.69.94] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:

  1    <1 ms     *       <1 ms  speedport.ip [192.168.2.1]
  2    16 ms     *       17 ms  *
  3    18 ms     *       17 ms  *
  4    17 ms     *       43 ms  b-ea6-i.B.DE.NET.DTAG.DE [62.154.47.69]
  5    47 ms     *       44 ms  194.25.211.26
  6    29 ms     *       18 ms  209.85.249.182
  7    26 ms     *       18 ms  66.249.95.67
  8    91 ms    74 ms     *     64.233.174.55
  9     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
 10    18 ms     *       18 ms  bk-in-f94.1e100.net [173.194.69.94]

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.
```


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Februar 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Also lt. Internetbildern handelt es sich um den Typ A.


Ahh...Eine fritzbox in weiß mit ikanos-chipsatz...Wenn du mal lust,laune und einen ebay-account hast,dann schaue dich doch dort mal nach einem w920v oder einer fritzbox 7570 um.Die lantiq-vinax (ehemals infineon) gelten als stabiler als der ikanos.


> (Hierzu: In meiner Schule wollte die Telekom VDSL schalten, -> vorher waren es nur 384kbit^^. Beim Abklemmen ist ihr aufgefallen, dass ja im Verteiler gar keine Ports mehr frei sind. Kurzerhand hatten wir dann mal gar kein Internet mehr in der Schule.)


Dann sollte deine schule vieleicht doch mal den anbieter wechseln. Meine erfahrung ist ja,das man aus anschlüssen,wo die tkom 384kbit schaltet,auch 2 und mehr mbit heraus bekommen kann. 



> Könnte man eigentlich irgendwas am Ping modifizieren ?
> Je niedriger desto besser.


Eher nicht.Laut deinem tracert könnte die leitung zwar 17 ms,aber was nützt das wenn der server auf der gegenseite bei anfragen erstmal nen kaffee trinken geht und dann erst was zurück morst bzw. die server dazwischen viel zeit haben?


----------



## K3n$! (8. Februar 2012)

Vor zwei Wochen war es dann endlich soweit: VDSL25  
Jetzt ist das Surfen in der Schule wesentlich angenehmer.
Aber jetzt bringt das leider auch nichts mehr. :/ Bin nur noch 1,5 Monate da und dann ist Schluss 

Zwei Fragen: 

1. Was würde ein Wechsel auf Fritz!Box 7570 oder W920v bringen ?
2. Wie kann man den Ping denn verbessern ?


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. Februar 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> 1. Was würde ein Wechsel auf Fritz!Box 7570 oder W920v bringen ?


Im falle der fritzbox bekommst du mehr leitungsdaten angezeigt und den w920v könnte man ggf. zur fritzbox um flashen. (mehr leitungsdaten erleichtern die diagnose z.b. bei fehlern)
Allgemein könnte sich die fehlerrate noch etwas verringern und sich das "ansprechverhalten" etwas verbessern. Das kann dir aber keiner garantieren,weil jede leitung anders ist.


> 2. Wie kann man den Ping denn verbessern ?


Auf deiner seite der leitung eigentlich garnicht. Bei normalem adsl hat sich auf längeren leitungen aber teilweise gezeigt,das ein anderer modem-chipsatz die latenz auch um 2-3 ms reduzieren kann. (ich glaube bcm6338 vs. ar7, wobei ar7 besser war aber weniger geschwindigkeit lieferte) Allerdings gilt wie immer alles kann, nix muss. 
Leider habe ich kein vdsl,so das ich schon mal ein paar modelle testen könnt. Da wirst du ob wohl oder übel selbst mal probieren müssen.


----------



## K3n$! (9. Februar 2012)

Dann guck ich mal, ob ich vielleicht mal einen der beiden Router bekommen kann.


----------



## Decrypter (11. Februar 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Dann guck ich mal, ob ich vielleicht mal einen der beiden Router bekommen kann.



Wenn du kein VoIP bzw. keinen S0 Anschluss brauchst, würde ich lieber zur AVM 3370 greifen. Die ist dem Speedport W920V aka FB 7570 weit überlegen !
Ich betreibe die 3370 an einem Easybell VDSL 100. Der Speedport 920 und die FB 7390 tun sich hier vomn Syncverhalten nicht sonderlich viel. Beide syncen mit ca. 66 Mbit.
Die 3370 legt nochmal nen Zacken zu und synct völlig stabil mit 76 Mbit.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Februar 2012)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Beide syncen mit ca. 66 Mbit.
> Die 3370 legt nochmal nen Zacken zu und synct völlig stabil mit 76 Mbit.


 Soll der VR9-Chipsatz wirklich so gut sein?
Kannst du mal bilder posten? (spektrum und dsl-werte) Würde mich mal stark interessieren.


----------



## K3n$! (11. Februar 2012)

Es geht mir da eher ums Testen. Und eine Fritz Box 3370 dürfte da doch recht teuer sein


----------



## Aer0 (12. September 2013)

ich würde mir gerne einen w503v kaufen, gibt es wichtige unterschiede zum typ C oder sollte ich doch lieber zum typ A greifen?


----------



## K3n$! (12. September 2013)

Nur der Typ A ist von AVM, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. September 2013)

Jup. (typ a=AVM) Der typ c kam dann wieder von arcadyan.


----------



## Aer0 (12. September 2013)

dann nehme ich an nur der a typ hat warscheinlich das gute modem? danke


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. September 2013)

Ja. Bedenke aber, das das nicht allgemein gültig ist. Dsl-verbindungen sind immer ein bißchen wie eine wundertüte. Da funktioniert nicht alles mit allem gleich gut und bei geringer werdender leitungsdämpfung relativiert sich der vorsprung ebenfalls.
Leider habe ich keine möglichkeit an allen 3 ports, welche meist eingesetzt werden, zu testen. (also infineon, broadcom und centillium)


----------



## SpotlightXFX (22. September 2013)

Kann man auch am Speedport 504V Tunen ? , bei mir sollte auch was gehen . Also manchmal synct. er nurdes 770kbit und wie heute 997 kbit


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. September 2013)

Eher nicht, aber ein anderer router würde vermutlich schon einiges bringen.
Bei welchem anbieter bist du eigentlich und wie sehen die leitungswerte aus? (dämpfung und signal-rauschabstand sollte der router irgendwo anzeigen)


----------



## Driftking007 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hey  

wie kommst du bei OrbMT bei dem AR860 in die auslesung der Daten? Ich hab die englische version, also ist die IP Adresse doch 192.168.1.1
Der Port wird ja mit 23 vorgegeben. Passwort und Benutzername für die Online-Oberfläche ist jeweils "Admin". 
OrbMT sagt immer "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen". 
Ich hab die Routertech-Firmware 2.80 drauf


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. Oktober 2013)

Hat dein rechner die ip 192.168.1.x ?
Hast du bei orbmt den richtigen modemtyp ausgewählt? (Avalance SAR)
Hast du mal groß und kleinschreibung bei username und passwort variiert? Ich hatte beides glaube klein geschrieben.


----------



## Driftking007 (2. Oktober 2013)

ja schon probiert ... ich werd von routertech nochmal die software ausprobieren die hat ja glaub ich auch zugriff auf die bitbelegung


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Oktober 2013)

Was ich noch vergessen habe:
Orbmt mal mit admin-rechten gestartet?
Deine firewall deaktiviert? (die blockiert manchmal port 23)
Hast du überhaupt noch den standard bei benutzername und passwort? (webinterface) Zum einloggen mußt du die daten nehmen, die du auch für`s web-interface benutzt.


----------



## Driftking007 (3. Oktober 2013)

als admin werd ich nochmal probiern  ansonsten gehts halt nicht  ...


----------

